# [SOLVED] Intel Corporation  i211 Gigabit Network  - missing

## GodOfBSD

Hi,

I'm missing enp7s0 under ip link. Only shows lo and sit0. 

Really struggling here. I have every Intel option [*] checked under

Device Drivers  > Network Device Support > Ethernet Drive Support 

Dhcpcd  is installed from LIVEcd. Anyone got any ideas?

Find . Iname "igb"

/usr/src/linux*/include/config/IGB

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/igb

modprobe igb

No goLast edited by GodOfBSD on Mon Feb 07, 2022 12:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Please post:

The output of

```
lspci -k -v
```

The output of 

```
dmesg
```

Your kernel config

You may want to use wgetpaste.

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please post:
> 
> The output of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi Mike!

So, a small issue with posting lengthy logs is... I'm unable to connect to the internet on my PC. I'm currently on a phone which I just rigged a keyboard up to respond to you, haha. Are there any specific highlights of those outputs?

I could take a photo with my phone granted that is ghetto haha

----------

## mike155

Well, I cannot guess what is wrong on your machine...

The first thing you should do: check whether you really boot from the kernel you compiled. Look at the first line of the output of 'dmesg'. There's the kernel version and the time when the kernel was compiled. Do you boot from the right kernel?

Then look at the output of 'lspci -k -v'. You should see your PCI devices and the kernel drivers in use for those devices. What do you see for you IGB Ethernet adapter? Is there a kernel driver?

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Well, I cannot guess what is wrong on your machine...
> 
> The first thing you should do: check whether you really boot from the kernel you compiled. Look at the first line of the output of 'dmesg'. There's the kernel version and the time when the kernel was compiled. Do you boot from the right kernel?
> 
> Then look at the output of 'lspci -k -v'. You should see your PCI devices and the kernel drivers in use for those devices. What do you see for you IGB Ethernet adapter? Is there a kernel driver?

 

Sorry, I booted in to liveCD to wgetpaste those outputs.

http://dpaste.com/8345VQ7FB

http://dpaste.com/E6HHD3M56

Edit: forgot .config

http://dpaste.com/9S3J4KV7G

----------

## mike155

Okay, 'lspci -k -v'  shows the Ethernet controller:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd I211 Gigabit Network Connection

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11, IOMMU group 18

   Memory at fc600000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=32]

   Memory at fc620000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable- Count=5 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 18-c0-4d-ff-ff-91-78-7d

   Capabilities: [1a0] Transaction Processing Hints
```

But no kernel driver is attached. I would like to see:

```
   Kernel driver in use: igb
```

But it isn't there.

Is this the output of "lspci -k -v" when you boot with your own kernel? Or is it the output when you boot with the Livecd?

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Okay, 'lspci -k -v'  shows the Ethernet controller:
> 
> ```
> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
> 
> ...

 

My own kernel. also thanks for looking in to this, I've been going insane trying to get this rolling. 

P.S modprobe igb does not return any error nor does then show up in lsmod

----------

## mike155

What happens if you boot from the Livecd? Can you use the Ethernet adapter when you boot from the Livecd? Do you see a "kernel driver in use" in the output of 'lscpi -k -v" when you boot from the Livecd?

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> What happens if you boot from the Livecd? Can you use the Ethernet adapter when you boot from the Livecd? Do you see a "kernel driver in use" in the output of 'lscpi -k -v" when you boot from the Livecd?

 

Here is a dpaste of 'lspci -k -v' from the LiveCD.

http://dpaste.com/GRCYHEUTC

```
03:00.0 0200: 8086:1539 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: 1458:e000

   Kernel driver in use: igb

   Kernel modules: igb
```

It does appear and I do have a internet connection

lsmod | grep igb  returns the following 

```
igb                   180224  0

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 igb

i2c_core               61440  4 i2c_nvidia_gpu,i2c_algo_bit,igb,i2c_piix4

hwmon                  24576  1 igb

ptp                    24576  1 igb
```

----------

## mike155

That's good. So there is a driver that works with your machine  :Smile: 

One more question. In post #5 above, you posted the output of 'lspci -k -v' and the output of 'dmesg'. You wrote that the output of 'lspci -k -v' was from your own kernel. But the output of 'dmesg' doesn't seem to be from your own kernel. It starts with:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 5.15.19-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc (Gentoo 11.2.0 p1) 11.2.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37) #3 SMP Sun Feb 6 09:52:10 PST 2022
```

That is the Livecd kernel, isn't it?

Please post the output of 'dmesg' when you boot from your own kernel.

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> That's good. So there is a driver that works with your machine 
> 
> One more question. In post #5 above, you posted the output of 'lspci -k -v' and the output of 'dmesg'. You wrote that the output of 'lspci -k -v' was from your own kernel. But the output of 'dmesg' doesn't seem to be from your own kernel. It starts with:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah that's strange, I just redid dmesg from the machine, no flash drive plugged in, and that top line is still there. Here is the dmesg 

http://dpaste.com/HB6H47QH6

----------

## mike155

Please edit your kernel config and disable ALL Intel Ethernet drivers except "Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support". CONFIG_IGB should be defined in you kernel config. All other Intel Ethernet drivers should be disabled. Compile and install your kernel and reboot.

The first line of 'dmesg' should change. #3 should increase to #4. The end of the line should contain the time when you compiled the kernel. Please double-check that to make sure that you boot the right kernel.

dmesg should also show a message from the IGB Ethernet driver. Something like: 

```
[    0.933875] igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver

[    0.933877] igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2014 Intel Corporation.
```

Last edited by mike155 on Sun Feb 06, 2022 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please edit your kernel config and remove ALL Intel Ethernet drivers except "Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support". CONFIG_IGB should be defined in you kernel config. All other Intel Ethernet drivers should be disabled. Compile and install your kernel and reboot.
> 
> The first line of 'dmesg' should change. #3 should be #4. The end of the line should contain the time when you compiled the kernel. Please double-check this to make sure that you boot the right kernel.
> 
> dmesg should also show a message from the IGB Ethernet driver. Something like: 
> ...

 

Alright, disabled all Intel except what you mentioned, unfortunately no avail. Here are the new logs

DMESG

http://dpaste.com/F8EMKJZBK

lcpsci -v -k

http://dpaste.com/4EQYQ7ARS

kernel .config

http://dpaste.com/53VW5ZQUX

modprobe igb  - does not return any errors or actually appear in lsmod 

Sorry this is turning out to be such a freakshow haha

----------

## mike155

The first line from dmesg is still:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 5.15.19-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc (Gentoo 11.2.0 p1) 11.2.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37) #3 SMP Sun Feb 6 09:52:10 PST 2022
```

This tells us that you don't boot from the kernel you just compiled.

Do you agree?

----------

## mike155

Please tell us how you compile and install a new kernel.

A common source of problems is that the boot partition is not mounted to /boot when users compile and install their kernels.Last edited by mike155 on Sun Feb 06, 2022 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> The first line from dmesg is still:
> 
> ```
> [    0.000000] Linux version 5.15.19-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc (Gentoo 11.2.0 p1) 11.2.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37) #3 SMP Sun Feb 6 09:52:10 PST 2022
> ```
> ...

 

My usb isn't even plugged in when I boot so I'm pretty sure, I'll paste a dmesg of the liveCD 

http://dpaste.com/2WXJJBY6Z

it's quite different, I don't know why my local machines dmesg shows livecd when im on my machine w/ usb drive unplugged

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please tell us how you compile and install a new kernel.
> 
> A common source of problems is that the boot partition is not mounted to /boot.

 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

~adjusts settings~

make && make modules_install

make install

Reboot
```

/boot is automatically mounted

----------

## mike155

Looks good... Please show us the output of

```
df -k /boot
```

and

```
ls -la /boot
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GodOfBSD,

Has your clock stepped backwards?

That really confuses make.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean  <---- One time added step

make menuconfig

~adjusts settings~

make && make modules_install

make install

Reboot
```

Add that 

```
make clean
```

to cope with time possibly not being monotonic.

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Looks good... Please show us the output of
> 
> ```
> df -k /boot
> ```
> ...

 

df -k /boot

http://dpaste.com/8NSBU4MKA

ls -la /boot

http://dpaste.com/CZTCPVUSW

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> GodOfBSD,
> 
> Has your clock stepped backwards?
> 
> That really confuses make.
> ...

 

I'll try that now

----------

## mike155

```
Filesystem     1K-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/root      234866796 8621024 214242336   4% /
```

This doesn't look like a boot partition. It's too large! And it's not a partition mounted to /boot - it's your root partition.

```
total 29428

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 Feb  6 13:13 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root     4096 Feb  5 10:01 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   127353 Feb  6 13:13 config-5.15.19-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   127379 Feb  6 11:47 config-5.15.19-gentoo.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root        0 Jan 30 09:08 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  5112943 Feb  6 13:13 System.map-5.15.19-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  5370300 Feb  6 11:47 System.map-5.15.19-gentoo.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  9247616 Feb  6 13:13 vmlinuz-5.15.19-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 10122304 Feb  6 11:47 vmlinuz-5.15.19-gentoo.old
```

This seems to be the kernel you just compiled. 

But it doesn't look like your boot partition either. Which boot loader do you use? GRUB? There should be files from GRUB in your boot partition.

It looks like your boot partition isn't mounted.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GodOfBSD,

The kernel you are running, with a build time of 

```
Sun Feb 6 09:52:10 PST 2022
```

 is missing too.

/boot is normally a vtat partition, vfat does not support *NIX permissions.

What you are showing loos like a couple of kernel installs to the /boot directory on the root filesystem.

That's what happens when the boot partition is not mounted there.

----------

## GodOfBSD

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> GodOfBSD,
> 
> The kernel you are running, with a build time of 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah thank lord, mounting the boot partition and recompiling and updating grub did the trick. Thank you @mike155 and @NeddySeagoon !!!!

----------

